
Show HN: Send secret messages over the decentralized web - carsonfarmer
https://ipfs.carsonfarmer.com/ipfs/QmW1YHCN1wogfxAHtPziPwXT4JFSka3cVPbJ6p23yDyAdj/
======
carsonfarmer
A fun little Dapp I made as part of an experiment and tutorial. Obviously you
shouldn't use this for sending actual encrypted messages! You can check out
the code
([https://github.com/textileio/encryptoid](https://github.com/textileio/encryptoid))
for reference.

